# What if our TD Cruzes averaged this



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

This is my avg fuel mileage in a Big Rig. 2014 T680


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

I take it that this is pretty good mileage for a semi? I never really have heard any fuel consumption numbers for a big rig before. That is a good looking instrument panel, a lot more up-to-date than some of the older rigs I've seen. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

That's decent for a big rig. My ram 2500 is currently getting 10 unloaded driving around town. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I drove a 1972 Mercedes 280SE 4.5 on a 450 mile highway trip and averaged 12 MPG


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I had a 1986 k5 chevy blazer that averaged around 10 miles per gallon.

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

my tri quad at work gets just under 2 us mpg


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Did you actually take this picture while driving??? :eek7:


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

about the same as my old hemicuda


----------



## Nellie (Oct 27, 2013)

titanman- sounds like your cummins needs some atlc if your getting 10 unloaded
none of my 12 cummins ever got that bad!


----------

